# fulfillment company with all the right stuff.



## username420 (Jul 5, 2007)

so i have been checking out the different fulfillment services and am trying to find the right one for me before i have an account at every service out there ( almost there ) i know i can ask here since there is always good responses around here


I'm looking for a service that can provide me with the following: international shipping and the ability for my customers to upload their artwork and be able to customize the shirt with extra text. 

i have been looking around here and found a few services that do some but not the other and it looks like Speadshirt is the only one that has what i need.

I'm leaning towards spreadshirt cause they have a euro printing facility and my customers will be able to upload their designs but they also charges $999 for me to be able to use the custom design upload feature on my site 


so are there any other companies out there that can provide me with the services I'm looking for and is also doesn't cost me 1000 bucks just to start my store front?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If _your customers_ are going to be uploading images, then it doesn't sound like you need the fulfillment company, it sounds like _they do_.

A fulfillment company generally prints your original designs, stores them in a warehouse (or prints them on demand) sets up an online store for you to sell the shirts at RETAIL pricing with your markup and ships the orders you generate to the customers.

What exactly is your business model? It might be that you don't need a fulfillment company at all, just a way for customers to send you graphics or a way to print t-shirts for customers.


----------



## username420 (Jul 5, 2007)

well i want clans and guilds from diff games all over the world to be able to use my site to upload their guild banners and be able to order mouse pads, shirts, mugs, hats ect...


not printing myself cause i think a fulfillment service might have better products and customer service then i can provide


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

But why would they need you when they can easily just skip the middleman? That's what the business plan needs to answer.


----------

